# Polar Bear to join Cecil and Harambe in Heaven



## Gunz (Jul 29, 2018)

The "climate change" thing is immaterial to this story, IMV. It's fucking cruise ship tourists trying to get close to Polar Bears.


Polar bear shot dead after attacking cruise ship tour guide as climate change pushes predators closer to human habitats


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Jul 29, 2018)

So if anything climate change causing this means its colder at the North Pole and bears are having to push farther south to find food.

If the poles were heating up....bears would move farther north to find cold....this would put them further from habitats.

But science doesn't follow facts...just guesses....


----------



## policemedic (Jul 29, 2018)

That’s because climate change may not be actual science.


----------



## RackMaster (Jul 29, 2018)

@Ocoka did you just threaten @Polar Bear ?


----------



## amlove21 (Jul 29, 2018)

SpongeBob*24 said:


> So if anything climate change causing this means its colder at the North Pole and bears are having to push farther south to find food.
> 
> If the poles were heating up....bears would move farther north to find cold....this would put them further from habitats.
> 
> But science doesn't follow facts...just guesses....


I saved this post for a rainy day. I love you so, so much.


----------



## Gunz (Jul 29, 2018)

RackMaster said:


> @Ocoka did you just threaten @Polar Bear ?



...Hello, no...That would be like Frodo threatening Gandalf.


----------



## Gunpowder (Jul 29, 2018)

WT?..."tourists from the MS Bremen cruise ship landed on the most northern island of the Svalbard archipelago, a region between mainland Norway and the North Pole that is known for its remote terrain, glaciers, reindeer and *polar bears*."   Now that I know there are polar bears roaming the beach area...let me see...if one gets close to us, we get to kill it.  Notwithstanding the fact that we invaded it's hunting grounds/mating area....crap like that just torgues my arse.  One can only assume that the professional polar bear protectors missed seeing a 900lb white bear roaming the beach...damn.


----------



## amlove21 (Jul 29, 2018)

Fun fact- polar bears are the only carnivorous bears. All other bears are omnivores. 

Meaning. 

All polar bears are fucking savage murderers and if my spirit animal wasn’t already an elephant, polar bear would be my pick. They actively hunt, track and kill all forms of fleshy beings. They’re the PJ of the animal kingdom. Top of the food chain, apex predator, everyone’s favorite. 

If you get off a cruise ship with opposable thumbs in polar bear land? You gets what you paid for.


----------



## SpitfireV (Jul 29, 2018)

I dunno. Their fur doesn't look professionally styled.


----------



## policemedic (Jul 29, 2018)

Maybe hair fiber freezes in those temps.


----------



## amlove21 (Jul 29, 2018)

Fun fact- their skin is black and their fur translucent, not white. 

We share so much in common.


----------



## amlove21 (Jul 29, 2018)

policemedic said:


> Maybe hair fiber freezes in those temps.


IT’S POMADE, DICK.


----------



## medicchick (Jul 30, 2018)

Such clickbait...


----------



## Muppet (Jul 30, 2018)




----------



## DasBoot (Jul 30, 2018)

amlove21 said:


> Fun fact- polar bears are the only carnivorous bears. All other bears are omnivores.
> 
> Meaning.
> 
> ...



Meh you guys are more like the Blue whales of the world- you save all the other animals from predators. Pretty sure only CAG fits the “apex predator that everyone likes” mold. 



amlove21 said:


> IT’S POMADE, DICK.


Do you use Fop, or are you a Dapper Dan man?


----------



## AWP (Jul 30, 2018)

Years ago, @DasBoot wouldn't factor into this thread, now he's slinging shit with the best of them.

WANNABES!!!!!!! This is your goal! Not a beret, badge, or tab.....@DasBoot is your idol! Worship accordingly and mold your life after him for he is your Christ! The baubles will arrive in their own time.


----------



## Raptor (Jul 30, 2018)

Sidenote: I found this in the dot thread, there's probably a good meme for every situation in there by now.


----------



## Polar Bear (Jul 30, 2018)

I am not dead yet!


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jul 30, 2018)

Polar Bear said:


> I am not dead yet!





Cruise ship guards' killing of polar bear sparks international outrage


----------



## amlove21 (Jul 30, 2018)

Polar Bear said:


> I am not dead yet!


Yeah you are, shut up.


----------



## Gunz (Jul 30, 2018)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Cruise ship guards' killing of polar bear sparks international outrage
> 
> View attachment 23479



Well yeah, the point is, why? Why did a bunch of cruise ship retards have to "step foot on the most northern island of the Svalbard  Archipelago..." I mean, look at it. No bars, no gift shops, there's nothing fucking there. Why not watch the fucking bears from the fucking boat?? Poor little polar bear died for nothing. I wish he had eaten them all. And sunk the fucking boat. And then taken a huge polar bear crap on their rotting tourist carcasses.


----------

